
Backblaze Introducing B2 Cloud Storage - philipp-spiess
https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage.html
======
oryades
Storing 1TB of data will cost $5/month, or $60/year. Amazon Cloud Drive offers
unlimited storage for $60/year.

